# Help Me Buying In-Ear and Over The Ear Headphones



## Simar Rajput (Jan 18, 2012)

Guyz please help me in buying In ear headphones for around Rs.700 +- Rs.100 and Over the ear headphones for around 2K. 
Mainly i need bass in both the headphones and clear audio. 
They both should be able to give quality sound with my Lg P500 and Dell Inspiron 14z Laptop.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 18, 2012)

Audio Technica ATH-M20 [ATH-M20] - Rs.2,200.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

and IEMs

JVC HA-FX34 Marshmallow - Rs. 550 JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

Sound Magic PL-13 - Rs. 549
Sound Magic PL-11 - Rs. 615
Sound Magic PL-21 - Rs.900?

Skullcandy JIB - - Rs. 600


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

If you want bass, go for these: ATH- CKL200 (BK) [ATH- CKL200] - Rs.770.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
Rs 770.

And the Audio Technica M20 is fantastic. Read this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/151454-today-i-understood-why-people-buy-headphones.html


----------



## Simar Rajput (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah i will be going for Audio Technica M20, but little bit confused on IEM's . Any word on Koss PortaPro's ?


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

Koss Portapros are very good in their own way. A comparison from a review on another forum: 





> Compared to my favourite Portapros I must say its a very close fight. The M20s have better soundstage and bass. However the Portapros have better mids and highs along with instrument separation. So its still a toss up between the two. The build quality and isolation of the M20s is however far better than the Portapros though.


----------



## Simar Rajput (Jan 19, 2012)

Wht abt IEM's still confused, which one shuld i get?

I also tried Xb-300 in sony showroom, any word about that?

Audio Technica M20 is having less score in Test Freaks then Xb-300 and Koss PortaPro and even HD-202.

Audio-Technica ATH-M20 Reviews

Confused 

Do help me guyz as early as possible, i will be taking them tommorow.

I am getting PL 21 at 700 from SMC, which one is better PL 11 or PL 21?


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

PL 21 comes with a mic afaik. Better for mobile phones. Someone told me PL21 is better, although I don't remember why. Can't help you with those as I have not heard either.

As for headphones, if you think build quality is not a problem, go for the Portapros.


----------



## Simar Rajput (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey i think MP 21 is having mic and PL 21 is not having Mic, isnt it? 

And i am not getting Koss Porta Pros less then 2800, dnt want to spend this much,want to get both the headphones in 3k.

Have to choose from HD 202 , MP 20 and XB300 or any other at 2300 max Still confused and have to take them tommorow only .


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

Oops, yes MP21 has the mic. Sorry. Wait a minute.

PL 11:


> Pros
> 
> Great sound, easy to drive
> Good set of accessories
> ...


PL 21


> Pros:
> amazing midrange
> solid bass
> excellent build quality
> ...



Google gave me this. Hope it is useful.


----------



## Simar Rajput (Jan 19, 2012)

Will be going for Pl21 and what abt over the ears?


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't heard the HD202, so I dunno. But I like the M20.


----------

